# allumeuse



## ANUCA

Hola a todos,


Tango que traducir "allumeuse" como título de una entrada de un libro de chicas. Seductora me parece muy cursi, "calienta" (que es lo vulgar) es demasiado fuerte, no sé. ¿Se os ocurre algo más?

Gracias.


----------



## Mariarayen

Excitante? Incitante?


----------



## mjmuak

Pues "calientapollas" es lo mejor, pero es verdad, es muy fuerte.

"Seductora" o "provocadora" quizá??

"conquistadora"??

Sigo pensando...


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Calientapollas, sí es vulgar, pero es fiel a la idea. Calientabraguetas resulta algo más suave. 

Seductora, provocadora, incitante, todos estos adjetivos, a mi parecer, no dan la imagen de la que provoca, pone el chico a cien y luego nanay, me voy y te quedas con el calentón...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Domtom

Gévy said:


> Calientapollas, sí es vulgar, pero es fiel a la idea. Calientabraguetas resulta algo más suave.
> 
> Seductora, provocadora, incitante, todos estos adjetivos, a mi parecer, no dan la imagen de la que provoca, pone el chico a cien y luego nanay, me voy y te quedas con el calentón...


 
Pero la vulgar también da la idea de que te pone pero ahí te quedas, ¿no?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Anuca*, no te calientes y pon provocadora.


----------



## mjmuak

Sí Domom, pero Gévy tiene razón, "calientapollas" es demasiado fuerte, creo que "allumeuse" no suena tan "mal" en francés, asi que nos queda "calientabraguetas".

Voy a preguntar en el foro español a ver qué se nos ocurre entre todos.


----------



## Domtom

mjmuak said:


> Sí Domtom, pero Gévy tiene razón, "calientapollas" es demasiado fuerte, creo que "allumeuse" no suena tan "mal" en francés, asi que nos queda "calientabraguetas".


 
Sí, yo no digo que no tenga razón en lo demás, yo me refiero sólo a la vulgar, a "calientapollas" vamos a decirlo , más que nada para hacerme entender  . Pues ésta a mí también me parece que te deja con el caramelo en la boca  .


----------



## mjmuak

A mí es que me gusta más, es mucho más clara que "calientabraguetas" pero "allumeuse" no suena tan, tan mal en francés, ¿no??


----------



## Domtom

mjmuak said:


> A mí es que me gusta más, es mucho más clara que "calientabraguetas" pero "allumeuse" no suena tan, tan mal en francés, ¿no??


 
Sí, es este el problema, que por ejemplo el Gran Larousse hace

allumeuse FIG & PÉJ calientabraguetas. (Y ya no dice nada más.)

Es decir, una palabra "biensonante" vamos a decir, la traduce con una "dudosamente sonante", casi vulgar.

Pero sin embargo el Collins hace

allumeuse PÉJ provocadora. (Y ya no dice nada más.)

Pero los dos diccionarios coinciden, como hemos visto, en decir que "allumeuse" es peyorativo.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Decir de una chica o de una mujer que es una *allumeuse*, siempre ha sido peyorativo y ofensivo. Que el Larousse no diga que lo sea, *Domtom*, no quiere decir que diga que sea una palabra "biensonante".


----------



## Domtom

Víctor Pérez said:


> Decir de una chica o de una mujer que es una *allumeuse*, siempre ha sido peyorativo y ofensivo. Que el Larousse no diga que lo sea, *Domtom*, no quiere decir que diga que sea una palabra "biensonante".


 
El Larousse dice, como el Collins, que es peyorativo. Tienes razón al venir a decir que me contradigo si asiento en que es peyorativo y a la vez digo que suena bien. Pero me refiero a que la palabra en sí no suena mal, al menos en función de que la asimilo, no sé si acertadamente, a "encendedora", ya que encendedora en otros contextos, o sea, en general, es biensonante. Ahora, claro, aplicada a una mujer sí que suena mal...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

El fonema allumeuse puede tener un sonido agradable. La palabra, sin embargo, no.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Lluis, dije esto: Calientapollas, sí es vulgar, pero es fiel a la idea. Con lo cual calientapollas/calientabraguetas son para mí igual de claras que allumeuse.

Víctor: Allumeuse, no es una palabra malsonante. Y, a mi juicio, si se emplea para definir un hecho ni siquiera es peyorativa. Lo es cuando se dice con desprecio. 

Y no es vulgar para nada. Vamos, nadie tendrá que limpiarse la boca con jabón por decirlo, hasta mi abuelita se hubiera permitido el uso de esta palabra sin siquiera parpadear.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Domtom

Domtom said:


> ...la asimilo, no sé si acertadamente, a "encendedora", ya que encendedora en otros contextos...


 
Sí es uno de sus significados, lo acabo de comprobar con el Larousse, allumeuse = encendedora.



Gévy said:


> Allumeuse [...] no es vulgar para nada.


 
Ya, ya sé...



Víctor Pérez said:


> El fonema allumeuse puede tener un sonido agradable. La palabra, sin embargo, no.


 
La palabra en francés es mucho más agradable que en español, y con esto quiero decir que:

*allumeuse*....me evoca la idea de LUZ quizá porque "llum" es una palabra catalana que significa _luz_. También porque por ejemplo _allumer une bougie_ es _encender una vela_. No podrás negarme, Víctor, que te conozco, cuán bello, hermoso, místico y de todo es encender una vela, que nos alumbra, nos pone meditativos, nos pone... Zen.

*encendedora*...esta palabra no evoca, al menos a mí, la luz, al menos directamente. Incluso si produce luz indirectamente, no ha sido con medios tan sencillos y naturales como con la vela. Incluso me vienen a la cabeza ideas más destructivas, como incendios y demás.


POSDATA: Por cierto, en francés se puede _allumer le feu_, literalmente, "alumbrar el fuego", pero nosotros decimos "encender el fuego". En francés hay "confusión" (entender el sentido) entre _alumbrar_ y _encender_, pero en español no.
-


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Gévy said:


> Víctor: Allumeuse, no es una palabra malsonante. Y, a mi juicio, si se emplea para definir un hecho ni siquiera es peyorativa. Lo es cuando se dice con desprecio.
> Y no es vulgar para nada. Vamos, nadie tendrá que limpiarse la boca con jabón por decirlo, hasta mi abuelita se hubiera permitido el uso de esta palabra sin siquiera parpadear.


 
Como intenté decir, la palabra en sí no es malsonante. 
Para mí, sí que lo es cuando va dirigido a una mujer. Probablemente sea una cuestión de gustos. Yo lo veo así. En todo caso, a los que recién empiezan a practicar la lengua francesa, les recomiendo que la usen con muchas reservas antes de calificar así a una mujer y menos dirigiéndose a ella. Pese a lo que dice Gévy de su abuelita .


----------



## GURB

Hola
Salgo en defensa de Gévy. Estoy conforme con ella en todo lo que ha dicho. Et Vlan!
Cuidado con no confundir malsonante y despectivo. Y allumeuse es peyorativo pero en ningún caso malsonante. En cambio, calientapollas es malsonante pero traduce perfectamente la palabra francesa= "mujer que excita sexualmente a un hombre pero que no fornica"; por lo demás figura en el Diccionario de palabras malsonantes que, en cambio, no registra calientabraguetas.
Un abrazo a todos y " _que se busque otro arrimo la calientapollas!"_


----------



## gustave

GURB said:


> Hola
> En cambio, calientapollas es malsonante pero traduce perfectamente la palabra francesa= "mujer que excita sexualmente a un hombre pero que no fornica".


Yo no tengo experiencia personal claro, pero pensaba que las allumeuses ... bueno, sí que ... claro no cada vez, perso sí que se podía ...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

GURB said:


> Hola
> Salgo en defensa de Gévy. Estoy conforme con ella en todo lo que ha dicho. *Et Vlan!*


 
Calma Gurb, calma, no te alteres, que mañana es lunes.



> Quote:
> Originalmente publicado por *GURB*
> Cuidado con no confundir malsonante y despectivo. Y allumeuse es peyorativo pero en ningún caso malsonante. En cambio, calientapollas es malsonante pero traduce perfectamente la palabra francesa= "mujer que excita sexualmente a un hombre pero que no fornica"; por lo demás figura en el Diccionario de palabras malsonantes que, en cambio, no registra calientabraguetas.
> Un abrazo a todos y " _que se busque otro arrimo la calientapollas!"_


 
Quizá no he sabido expresar con suficiente claridad que lo que he querido decir es que, tratar a una mujer de *allumeuse*, por mucho que lo sea, no deja de ser *injurioso*. Al margen de la sonoridad de la palabra. Punto.


----------



## GURB

Hola Gustave
Me he expresado mal; la definición que doy es la de _calientapollas _del diccionario español arriba mencionado. Pero posiblemente no tienen toda tu experiencia personal de la cosa
En cuanto a *allumeuse*=_ femme aguichante, qui se plaît à éveiller le désir des hommes. (in Maxidico)._Lo de "pasar a la acción" eso sí que no lo dice el diccionario, una pena! pero quizá si tienes la p...lisa, lo vas a conseguir. Pero basta de palabras malsonantes, que Gévy y Martine me van a reñir.
Ahora totalmente de acuerdo contigo Victor (_injurioso_) y te pongo un exemplo: _Allez, casse-toi, tu n'es qu'une allumeuse!_
Buenas noches et...faîtes de beaux rêves.


----------



## mjmuak

Bonjour a tous!!

Abrí un hilo en el foro espanol a ver qué ideas nos daban, echadle un vistazo:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=3178755#post3178755


----------



## chics

¡Hola!

Como os habeis animado... . Tengo una pregunta "técnica", el adjetivo en cuestión ¿sería el dicho por un hombre, por una mujer o por cualquiera? y otra ¿es la actitud o el resultado?


----------



## ANUCA

¡Hola a todos!

Esto ha sido todo un debate y tendré en cuenta todas vuestras opiniones. En este caso voy a utilizar "provocadora" para la enciclopedia de chicas porque entiendo que es más bonito que calientabraguetas o calientapollas.

Ciao
Anuca


----------



## chics

Hola, vuelvo a la carga sólo para un pequeño comentario. He preguntado por ahí y me han dicho que ni siquiera calientabraguetas, que calientapollas. Que es fuerte y vulgar, aunque a los que no la habíamos oído antes nos pueda sonar _bonita_. 
"Sí, claro, a nosotros también nos parecen poéticas _capullo (con)_ y _mariquita/maricón (pedé)_"... 
Pues nada, reitero lo que en realidad ya habeis comentado algunos, que _incitadora_ y _provocadora_ son en realidad demasiado suaves...
Saludos.


----------



## Paciente

Hola chics, estoy de acuerdo contigo, la palabra hoy suena muy mal en francés... Antes creo que se usaba sólo como sinónimo de provocadora, por eso los diccionarios franceses no tienen la definición completa (no incluyen eso de "pasar a la acción")

La definición DRAE para calientapollas conviene perfectamente :
" com. vulg. Persona que excita sexualmente a un hombre sin intención de satisfacerlo."


----------



## yserien

Mal que nos pese calientapollas traduce fielmente el sentido de allumeuse. La frontera que separa a allumeuse de ser peyorativa a no serlo,es tan tenue que yo no aconsejo a nadie que la use, aunque se vea frustrado. Calientapollas en cambio no da lugar a dudas.


----------



## Eva Maria

Bonjour!

Je pense que Gévy a raison!

Depende de cómo se use: no es lo mismo que tu chico te diga “Tu es mon allumeuse” (“la que me seduce”, “la que me pone (caliente)”, “mi tigresa”, “mi leona”), que un cretino calentorro te espete “allumeuse maudite” cuando no consigue su propósito.

Propongo acuñar el término “allumeur”, también para ellos, a utilizar igualmente en ambos casos ilustrados arriba.

Bisous à tous/toutes!

Au revoir!

Eve Marie


----------



## poupounette

Si es "pollas" lo que molesta, ¿por qué no poner simplemente es una calienta?


----------



## chics

Lo que molesta es el concepto, a mi parecer. Respecto al novio... he oído "putita" y "pupute" (y ya en acción también hay _leona, yegua, potranca, guarra_...) pero ninguno llama a su amorcito "mi calientapollas" / "mon allumeuse". Lo más parecido sería algo como: "¡Joder, siempre te duele la cabeza!"


----------



## Paciente

Hola de nuevo,

El problema es que "calienta..." suena siempre muy mal en español.
Una palabra con un sentido parecido (y que se puede aplicar tanto a los hombre como a las mujeres...) puede ser: *golfo/a*. 
Nada más,
un saludo


----------



## poupounette

Sí, pero hay que tener en cuenta que una golfa es casi lo contrario de allumeuse: hace golferías,mientras que la allumeuse, nunca las hace, se queda en la fase preparatoria...


----------



## Paciente

poupounette said:


> Sí, pero hay que tener en cuenta que una golfa es casi lo contrario de allumeuse: hace golferías,mientras que la allumeuse, nunca las hace, se queda en la fase preparatoria...



Ya... Por eso he dicho un sentido "parecido"...
Pero para palabras así tampoco el sentido es tan rígido y al menos tiene el mérito de tener género masculino
Saludos.


----------



## chics

Supongo que el "masculino" de _calientapollas_ es _calientacoños_ ¿no?
Sino _calientabraguetas_ creo que puede aplicarse a "víctimas" hombres y mujeres por igual.


----------



## Angeleta!

Siempre se puede huir tanto de calientapollas como de calientabraguetas utilizando "calentonas" que es lo mismo pero sin debate sobre si es políticamente correcto o no.
A lo mejor te sirve, Bisous!!


----------

